# Festplatte zu klein angezeigt



## HaloP (30. März 2004)

Sers

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner neuen 160 GB Festplatte.
Ich hab in meim Rechner auch noch ne 80 GB, wenn ich die aus baue, erkennt Bios alles ganz normal. Aber wenn ich die drinn lass und die 160 GB auf Slave läuft wird sie nur als 32 GB Festplatte erkannt ? 

BITTE UM HILFE 

THX

mfG
HaloP


----------



## Hellie (30. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Samsung- Festplatte mit 160 GB, und die Kapazität kann man auch auf "Limited Capacity 32GB" jumpern. Das wäre eigentlich die einzige Erklärung, die mir einfallen würde. 

Müsste eigentlich auf der Festplatte stehen, wie gejumpert werden muss, bei der Samsung SP1604N zB ganz ohne Jumper, um volle Kapazität als Slave zu haben.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Hellie


----------



## server (30. März 2004)

Bios Update durchführen...
ältere BIOS können so große Platten nicht verwalten.


----------



## HaloP (30. März 2004)

thx

jetz gets, hab einfach den jumper raus genommen. 
Jetz is sie nur 149 GB groß, is aber verscheinlich normal


----------



## Hellie (30. März 2004)

Na gut, dann lag ich ja richtig 

Ja, das ist normal, weil immer mit 1000 statt 1024 als "Umrechnungsfaktor" gerechnet wird. Also sind praktisch auf der 160GB-Platte 160.000.000.000 Byte (= rund 150 GB) drauf... Ganz schön viel, find ich persönlich...

Hellie


----------



## mrcap (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellie _
> *Na gut, dann lag ich ja richtig
> 
> Ja, das ist normal, weil immer mit 1000 statt 1024 als "Umrechnungsfaktor" gerechnet wird. Also sind praktisch auf der 160GB-Platte 160.000.000.000 Byte (= rund 150 GB) drauf... Ganz schön viel, find ich persönlich...
> ...



Geb ich dir Recht! Da werden wir eign immer noch um einiges (bei großen HDDs) besch*****  
aber falsch gejumpert hab ich damals auch schon...wär am liebsten anne Wand gesprungen, bis ich dann auf dem Etikett gelesen habe "32GB"bla... 
wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil 

mfg Manu


----------



## Struppelohr (21. Mai 2004)

Hi

Also habe, wie ihr auch, die selben Probleme, auch mit der Samsung Platte. Habe wie beschrieben den Jumper entfernt, jedoch tut sich bei mir nichts 
Ich behalte ständig die 32 gb. Benutze auch Partition Magic, dort erkennt er meine gesammt Größe, doch versuche ich dort eine Partition zu errichten, erscheint nur eine Fehlermeldung das dies nicht geht, da eine oder mehrere Partitionen auf der Platte nicht verschoben werden können, wie soll das gehen wenn die Platte leer ist 
Hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen....


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Eventuell den Jumper umstecken anstatt einfach zu entfernen, musste ich auch [ebenfalls Samsung]


----------



## renderblack (3. Juni 2004)

Im BIOS nachsehen kann auch helfen. Manche haben da eine einschränkende Einstellung als Standard.


----------



## knot (22. Juni 2004)

*samsung*

und was is wenn das alles nix hilft 

die 160gig festplatte von (sch...)-samsung war vorher in einem älteren rechner (p3 - 866er) verbaut. da wurde sie aufgrund des zu alten bios nur als 131gigplatte erkannt.
jetzt hab ich ein as-rock p4vt8+ board mit nem 2,8er p4 prozessor. man sollte meinen das dieses board vom bios her eine große platte verwalten kann. 

fehlanzeige. hab in anderen foren schon gelesen das es sich hier um ein windows problem handeln soll, das nach dem service pack 4 aber abgestellt sein dürfte. - ebenfalls käsekuchen !

hab mir von samsung ein festplattentool zum resizen der platte runtergeladen - ebenfalls käsekuchen.

also wer weiß rat


----------



## Neyman (22. Juni 2004)

@knot:

Das deine 160GB Samsung Platte in deinem älteren Rechner nicht vollständig erkannt wurde, mag am Board liegen.
Beim AS-Rock sollte es aber eigentlich gehen. Wenn du Windows 2000 hast, solltest du den BigLBA Schlüssel erstellen (-> ich such gleich mal). Das war bei einem Freund auch mal so.


----------



## Neyman (22. Juni 2004)

...so, wieder da.
Mit dem Programm sollte es auch gehen - du brauchst noch nicht mal was in der Registry zu ändern  .
click!


----------



## Neyman (22. Juni 2004)

Das sagt übrigens MS (siehe http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;303013 ):



> In der ursprünglichen Version von Windows XP Home Edition und Windows XP Professional ist die 48-Bit LBA-Unterstützung nicht aktiviert.
> 
> Die folgenden Anforderungen müssen erfüllt sein, damit Sie die 48-Bit LBA ATAPI-Unterstützung nutzen können:
> Sie müssen über ein 48-Bit LBA-kompatibles BIOS verfügen.
> ...


----------



## knot (7. Juli 2004)

*lba eintrag*

das hab ich alles schon probiert, hatte leider keinen zweck. das tool kannte ich auch schon. nach der ausführung kam die meldung : passed. hab dann in den reg-eintrag geschaut, und der wert war wirklich geändert. leider ohne erfolg.
ich hatte auch die einträge schon mal manuel geändert, steht ja alles in der knowledge von microsoft, aber leider auch ohne erfolg.

auf der samsung website werden verschiedene tools angeboten, die aber entweder nicht funktionieren, oder aber der download link geht nicht.

ich hatte dann die nase gestrichen voll, und eine bitterböse e-mail an den samsung mail support geschrieben.

am nächsten tag kam postwendend eine e-mail mit einer entschuldigung und einer zip-datei im anhang. der samsung diskmanager creator.

ich dachte mich tritt ein pferd. da hab ich mit den typen bei samsung stundenlang am telefonsupport rumgelabert, und keiner von denen hatte irgend eine ahnung von der existenz dieses tools. die kamen mir auch mit lba-einträgen, bios-updates, und jumpersettings,  usw.

das tool das ich bekommen habe aktualisiert den mbr. danach kann mit dem tool die platte resizet werden. und siehe da : es hat hingehauen.
bedingung bei xp ist allerdings das die c-partition (system) nicht größer als 8 gig ist.

für alle die hier lesen und am verzweifeln sind, hab ich das tool auf meiner website zum download bereitgestellt.

http://www.ulfc.de 

einfach auf der startseite ganz unten auf den downloadlink klicken

hoffe ich kann hiermit ein paar leuten weiterhelfen. im gegenzug einen eintrag im guestbook nicht vergessen


----------

